# When to start treatment for no 2??? Help!



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi
DH and I have being discussing when to go again for number 2.  We have a 5 month old from our first IVF treatment - we were incredibly lucky that it worked first time.  I have blocked tubes so conceiving naturally is highly unlikely.  It does feel very strange to be thinking about another cycle already but I guess that is it the nature of fertility treatment - you need to plan ahead etc. 

I am undecided whether I will be going back to work, but in case I do go back (part time) we were thinking that logistically it would make sense to try again in the early part of next year whilst I am still on maternity leave.  This raises two issues - breastfeeding and the time I have with our precious little one.

I still have not had my period back as exclusively breastfeeding.  Do I stop/reduce breastfeeding in the next couple of months in order to try and get my period back sooner?  (My consultant says that i need to have stopped breastfeeding and ideally have one/two periods before treatment).  I feel guilty about doing this as i want breastfeeding to stop when my LO wants to stop.  

With regards to the time - I feel that this year is LO's time and I want to spend it fully focused on LO.  Is it fair to do a cycle when I might be distracted with that?  How am I going to feel if it doesn't work? etc etc.

I have always wanted 4 children - before I knew about my fertility issues. I feel so very blessed that we have one as there are those who are still trying - am I being greedy for wanting to try for another one??!?!?!

I just don't know what to do?!?!?!?!?!  Has anyone else been in this situation??  My head is hurting from thinking about all this!!! xx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Many congratulations !!!

The first year after having my son i really never gave it a thought about trying for another but that was mainly due to the fact that i was just so over the moon to have him after going through a number of failed treatments.
After my little boy turned about 18 months i started to want another but unfortunately i got made redundant so i knew that i needed to find another job first and settle in it a while to be able to save for further treatment and with me only being part time i knew it would take a while to save !!
All in all it took us till my little boy was about 2 1/2 before we were ready to start it all over again at which point we had to be referd by my doctor again and have all bloods etc updated.
We started the journey again in Feb of this year, unfortunately we havent been succesfull again yet but i havent given up !!

To be honest i have LOVED being able to give all my attention to my son especially after all we went through and in a way i am glad that we never tried when he was so young, a few of my friends have had children very close together and they always seem to be stressed out and unable to give their full attention to one child.
It isnt hard at all to be refered again to your clinic so please dont worry about having a delay when you are ready again, you are still young so if i was you i would sit back, relax and enjoy your child for the time being.
Obviously this is only my opinion and you know what is best for you but they are babys for such a short time so enjoy giving your baby all your love and attention and you will know when the time is right.

Also i too breast fed my little boy for 14 months but my periods still came back normaly when he was around 6 or 7 months.

Best of luck and wish you lots of happiness with your family

Lyns
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

